# Scarecrow



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I got 57 pumpkins from a fellow haunter a few weeks ago. So what better to do with them than make a pumpkin patch. What pumpkin patch could be complete without a scarecrow. So this scraecrow will make be new for the 2009 The Lost Cemetery haunt.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

holy scarecrows, Batman!

That's awesome!!! Is the head one of the 57?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooooo That is super cool! I like!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing looks GREAT!! Nice job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

the birds are a great touch! cant wait to see the full patch!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome. I love the head, reminds me of Oogie Boogie.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooo, I like him! All the twine and sticks and stuff on the body area are perfect.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love scarecrows! Nice job ... should look great in your pumkin patch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Steve - love the face!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks good to me right there in the living room! Even better in your pumpkin patch. Nice job!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! He's gonna look super cool at night!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy! perfect! love how he glows! can't wait to see him in your patch!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What better to do with 57 pumpkins?? You could share them with your fellow Haunt forum friends!LOL

The scarecrow came out awesome!:jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, that is pretty darn awesome!


----------

